# Webmail numéricable: Pièces jointes introuvables ! ?



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé ce cas où les pièces jointes n'apparaissent même pas chez un de mes contacts qui est sous le web-mail de numéricable.
Dans la taille du message il est évident qu'il y a certainement un dossier joint, mais celui ci n'est pas apparent ("trombone")...Y a t il un réglage à faire ou une solution ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2010)

bonjour

de quoi parles tu exactement?
interface Mail?
ou interface du webmail numericable ?
( une belle bouse  d'ailleurs)


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> de quoi parles tu exactement?
> interface Mail?
> ...



Et bien moi,je suis sur iMac avec Mail sur Orange et mon contact est sur PC avec webmail sur numéricable et tous les dossiers joints que je lui envoi n'apparaissent pas alors que le mail qu'il reçoit affiche la bonne taille.
Mais impossible de trouver et donc d'ouvrir les dossiers joints que ce soit des ".pps" que je lui fait suivre (sans les ouvrir puisque je n'ai pas "Office") ou des fichiers vidéo (en ".wmv") voir même des ".pdf"


----------



## tsss (16 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> .
> ou interface du *webmail numericable* ?
> ( une belle bouse  d'ailleurs)



Tiens, c'est peut être lui le fautif  plus que Mail, j'imagine.
Demande  ton ami de relever ses mails avec un client de messagerie.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et bien moi,je suis sur iMac avec Mail sur Orange et mon contact est sur PC avec webmail sur numéricable et tous les dossiers joints que je lui envoi n'apparaissent pas alors que le mail qu'il reçoit affiche la bonne taille.
> Mais impossible de trouver et donc d'ouvrir les dossiers joints que ce soit des ".pps" que je lui fait suivre (sans les ouvrir puisque je n'ai pas "Office") ou des fichiers vidéo (en ".wmv") voir même des ".pdf"



bon 
on avance , un peu , très peu 
manque aussi un élément
ton pote là , il regarde ses emails comment?

A 90%  le souci est de son coté soit webservice numericable soit son logiciel 
( le nombre d'utilisateurs PC qui ne sachant pas régler leur logiciel est immense)

--
en passant
1- bien que sans Office tu peux parfaitement lire des pps 

2-perso je ne forwarde rien  à d'autres sans regarder ce que c'est
et surtout pas à des gens en PC 
( la pj peut contenir une saloperie, maware , virus , c'est même un desvecteur favori de saloperie)


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon
> on avance , un peu , très peu
> manque aussi un élément
> ton pote là , il regarde ses emails comment?: *Je vais aller le voir et vérifier tout ça.
> ...



A bientôt donc sur ce sujet après une visite chez mon contact.


----------

